# Halloween Costume Contest - WINNERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## REO (Oct 15, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]*And the winners are!*[/SIZE]

*1st*

Hula dancers (shimfessel5)

Prize is a stone pendant donated by Dimimore!







*2nd*

Rodeo clown & bull (Justanothercowgirl)

Prize is a wood carved horse pen donated by Mary Lou-LB!






*3rd*

Red hat ladies (funnyfarmnorth)

Prize is a barn towel donated by Mary Lou-LB






*4th*

Red hats & boas (Diana)

Prize is mini breads donated by dannigirl!






*5th*

Rocking horse & doll (Whitewave)

Prize is mini breads donated by dannigirl!






Winners, send me your email addresses to claim your prizes! Thank you all for entering! What a tough class it was! And thank you to the people that donated prizes to make this more fun!

No prizes but HONORABLE MENTION goes to........






And






.


----------



## love_casper (Oct 15, 2006)

YAY! costume contest! i'm in!!!!! we're workin on little charm's costume now...hopefully it will be done in time.

ooooh sounds so fun!!!

Ah, i didn't finish mine in time. oh well, i'll just vote i guess! that's gonna be hard, so many good costumes!


----------



## Devon (Oct 15, 2006)

I have My First entry.. On behalf of Myself And Janice "animalgirl" . This is our homemade costume hehe. Our horses are btoh black and we have a blast umping them together trying pairs. We want to start pair driving ! We love them heeh here their

Bride and Groom



:










Nothing Like a Rest on the grooms Shoulder After a Long Wedding



:


----------



## Shimfessel5 (Oct 16, 2006)

This is my daughter Caycee and her horse Spirit all dressed up in their costume,

Hawaiian Style.


----------



## Whitewave (Oct 16, 2006)

Canterbury Excalibur as a Rocking Horse and me as a Doll..


----------



## Reble (Oct 16, 2006)

Not sure if this is OK Paso Fino (Pony Size ) under 14. hands)

Jon my daughters Fiance, second time in a Saddle.

Found a better one.


----------



## nootka (Oct 16, 2006)

Liz






It's a bay pegasus! *LOL*

L.


----------



## Koko (Oct 16, 2006)

If only we had a picture of the little shetland I used to ride in lessons ages ago. I guess i'll try describing it, don't worry about judging it though. Anyways, imagine this pure white pony, I don't think he was any bigger than a Welsh Mountain, if that. Looked something like a miniature version of that perfect white 'ghost horse' you hear about occasionally in stories. He was the brattiest, spunkiest little pony ever, had stains all over his legs, and was always getting into trouble. So we decided while we were tacking him up to braid his forelock. (because what little girl doesn't have dreams of perfect white ponies with braids and all?



: ) But for some reason his forelock didn't weigh enough to lay flat, and instead stuck straight out, making Marsh look like a mini unicorn. xD We were planning to take him out on the town for Halloween like that but it never happened, sadly.

There, story done.


----------



## Diana (Oct 17, 2006)

:lol: Here is my entry. Granddaughter, Lizzie and her horse Millie out for a Sunday walk at the horse show.


----------



## CheyAut (Oct 17, 2006)

Fun! This is Sheik. He was a butterfly, my dog a caterpillar, and I was the butterfly catcher 


















> You can enter more than one, if they are a different horse as a separate photo entry


Ok, here's Tracker as Superman











And Cocoa as a fairy princess


----------



## dali1111 (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok I knew I had to enter when I saw this so I'm rushing because I'm leaving the country for a week in less then an hour so excuse any spelling mistakes.






This is me and Copper. He's the bride and I'm the groom.






This is my brother and Bear. He's a fish and Bear is a scuba diver. You can't see in this picture but bear has an air tank and flippers also.

Both costumes are entirely home made.

Oh and sorry the second picture is so big.


----------



## Summer storm101 (Oct 20, 2006)

ME and my horse in a fun show in July........



:


----------



## midnight star stables (Oct 21, 2006)

Joy and I:


----------



## Marty (Oct 21, 2006)

Well look what me and my big yap caused here!

Thanks ML and REO

Now I'll have to put my thinking cap on and dress someone up. Don't think it's going to be Timmy again! OOOH he would be sooooooo mad at me again. ! hehe


----------



## kdtexas (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh, Good, then Marty, dress Timmy up as a "Madman"!!!! he, he!!


----------



## REO (Oct 22, 2006)

Best get a move on! *Contest ends in a few days (25th)*

Then we vote! I will set that up for you all to email me with your choices.

It sure would be nice if a few people would donate some little doo-dads for prizes! Anyone?


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Oct 22, 2006)

Ekkk it can't end the 25, we won't be ready until the 28, and we are doing paint...

Can I put in a big horse from last year?? Would that count? Our's involve paint this year so I don't want to put them on until show day so I don't mess up their coats.


----------



## minimama (Oct 22, 2006)

This is my son and my horse Gidget he is Batman and she is Bathorse. You cannot see in teh picture but she has a big bat emblem on her chest too.


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Oct 23, 2006)

This is my niece Rachel as a rodeo clown and Bud as a rodeo bull. :lol: He has a loose little ring that we put in his nose but she took it out right after the class because in her words it was "making him blow goobers on her" lol


----------



## minis_4ever<3 (Oct 24, 2006)

this is me(black cat) and my horses(witch....... i lime green witch)!!!!


----------



## RnRs Lilnickers (Oct 24, 2006)

Here is my boy Diablo as Zorro


----------



## funnyfarmnorth (Oct 24, 2006)

[/img]

 


This is my grandaughter,Kendall and my 12 year old pinto gelding trying out for the red hat ladies society. We can't tell them Eagle is a boy!LOL


----------



## funnyfarmnorth (Oct 24, 2006)

[/img]

Here's Shelby and Annie as the tooth fairy and the dentist. The dentist is DR. URA GONER. With those tools and the horse syringe in her pocket, I think I'd skip going to the dentist.


----------



## Vicky Texas (Oct 25, 2006)

This is Barely Lightening, (aka Little Bits).

He is the first mini we bought, and he is 19 years old now. He is a fun horse. He loves

to show off. We are hobo's. Little Bits has his bag of food (hay bag) hanging off him.

Hope you like them.

Vicky & Little Bits


----------



## DreamKeeperMinis (Oct 25, 2006)

Rebel at his best


----------



## Devon (Oct 25, 2006)

My Homemade Fairy Princesss. I Love Her For LEtting Me Doll her Up Like this



:

hehe I Love the Wings :bgrin


----------



## Vicky Texas (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh No, where is Marty's post and her costume?? Marty what happen. Can you late entry?

Vicky


----------



## Mini Mouse (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh My Gosh!! There are so many beautiful costumes it's really hard to chose. I think they are all winners. :aktion033:


----------



## funnyfarmnorth (Oct 26, 2006)

[/img]

 


Finally found this one of my grandson,Trenton and Dancer. Hard to believe what these minis will put up with.


----------



## Reble (Oct 28, 2006)

I really love that batman and bat horse, great & wonderful Looking Boy and oh yeah the horse is just wonderful



:



:

*[SIZE=18pt]GOOD LUCK[/SIZE] :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: *


----------



## Reble (Oct 29, 2006)

CONGRADULATIONS TO ALL THE WINNERS. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

IT WAS AN EXCELLENT COSTUME CLASS , Enjoyed them all.



:


----------



## Vicky Texas (Oct 29, 2006)

Big Congratulations to all of the Winners. You guys did super. I love all the costumes.

Everyone had fabulous costumes, what incredible imaginations everyone has. I can't

wait for next year. Congratulations again

Vicky

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Next year Marty you got dress up Timmy again...



:



:



:


----------



## Shimfessel5 (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks to all who voted for my Daughter and her Horse, the Hula Dancers.

She was very excited to hear she had won first place. :bgrin There were a lot of cute

costumes. Congratulations to everyone ! :aktion033:


----------



## nootka (Oct 29, 2006)

Woo hoo! Lark got Honorable Mention!





She really looked neat in the wings, kept thinking she might just float away as that night we had such a windstorm! The glitter in her coat was really beautiful in person, too.

Anyway, thanks, this was fun even though I forgot to vote in all the hoopla around here.

Liz


----------



## funnyfarmnorth (Oct 30, 2006)

Thank you all for entering and voting in the Halloween contest. We love the costume class, it's so much fun for the little ones who don't have many classes to show in. I called my 3 yr old grandaughter,Kendall, to tell her she won a barn towel and before I got both words out she was jumping up and down yelling "We won, We won a BARN!". Congratulations to everyone and thanks again, it was fun.


----------



## minimama (Oct 31, 2006)

Thank you all, what fun this has been. My son is thrilled with his "Honerable Mention"



:

Me too!

Happy Halloween Everyone!!!!!!

Off to the carnival now.


----------



## DreamKeeperMinis (Nov 1, 2006)

CONGRATS all. Great job.


----------



## Shimfessel5 (Nov 4, 2006)

My Daughter "the Hula Dancer" just received her pendant in the mail today and it

is beautiful. She was very excited with it and even went to the pasture to show

her horse. :bgrin

Thanks again to Deb Chapman at Chrystalpaths. com

for donating such a neat gift.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 4, 2006)

You and your daughter are most welcome. Luckily I had a "rainbow" just for her!


----------

